# Looking for tennis buddie



## patrick1974 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey guys ... I m looking for a tennis partner for once or twice a week after 6pm.... I have an intermediate level


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

Id be interested! Havent played properly in a few yrars but I used to be quite good.. Where do u play?


----------



## patrick1974 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi... I am close to safa park but I m open for suggestions


----------



## Shevdogg (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey, Im also looking to play tennis in evenings. I live in Downtown. There is a court at the world trade centre.


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

patrick I am interested. do you have access to courts?


----------



## patrick1974 (Oct 26, 2012)

In general safa park is available after 8:30


----------



## Shevdogg (Mar 20, 2011)

Okay, well, if please PM if anyone wants to play. Patrick - you seem to not be able to receive private messages.


----------



## patrick1974 (Oct 26, 2012)

Trade center is a good option... Send me ur phone number by email to patrickelkhoury(at)live(dot)com and we ll take it from there


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

Shevdogg, are you talking about the courts in the apartments near the trade center? don't you have to be a member to play there? we can do doubles after 6pm? im in.


----------



## Shevdogg (Mar 20, 2011)

nah anyone can play. its very cheap, cant book though, have to just turn up..usually free though.


----------



## BJAI10 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi guys I live in Bur Dubai near Burjuman Center. Can anyone suggest a place to play tennis....I have my brother also who dose play ...so if anyone is interested...pls let us know...we can hang out for doubles or a singles game or two......!!!!!!Please Advice...

Thanks,

BJ


----------

